# Para que sirven los inductores



## wes (Nov 7, 2006)

hola, quisiera saber para que sirven los inductores en un circuito, me han dicho que son usados como resistencias pero para grandes corrientes, cosa que no se si es asi, porque por lo que tengo entendido los inductores no consumen y las resistencias si, en fin para que los usan en los circuitos de radio frecuencia o en fuentes, en general??
gracias de ante mano. 
saludos.


----------



## JV (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola wes, los inductores son usados en las fuentes para filtrar los picos de corriente y en las radios para conformar filtros pasabanda junto con capacitores. Para mas detalles puedes entrar en:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_bobina.asp


----------



## FULLWAVE (Nov 8, 2006)

ke onda wes mira los inductores se podria decir que son una especie de estabilizadores en un circuito, o como dijo el cuate de arriba para eliminar picos exesivos que podrian dañar los equipos, no es un resistor, aunke como sabes tiene resistencia, como todo conductor, y presenta cierta comportamiento a los cambios bruscos de corriente, en filtros se usa con resistores y capacitores para formar filtros pasabanda, rechazabanda etc, en si muchas veces por cuestiones practicas decimos que la bobina es una especie de puende o jumper, para pruebas las puedes cortocircuitar aunke nunca se recomienda kitar una bobina y reemplazarla por un puente


----------



## wes (Nov 8, 2006)

muchas gracias gente les agradesco su respuesta.
saludos


----------

